# Neighbor across the street is cutting diagonally, it's on...



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Haven't seen that happen at all in 10yrs, now 1yr after I did my reno I see some diagonal lines in their grass.

What's wrong with alternating N to S and E to W? Now he's going NW to SE?

About to mix up a concoction for the hose end sprayer :lol:


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

That simply will not stand!

Mow circles next time - or wavy stripes!


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Carlson said:


> That simply will not stand!
> 
> Mow circles next time - or wavy stripes!


They've copied me in mowing diagonally because obviously it's the greenest lawn on the block (Midnight and Bewitched) and they noticed. They might have fancy stripes but I'm about to sharpen my blade and turn the grass the darker green.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

&#128515; Iron app time?


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Carlson said:


> 😃 Iron app time?


yup, I just did it at a half rate, I'll re-assess in a few days to see if it made it greener.


----------



## Banzai51 (May 29, 2018)

When I started doing my stripes, I started doing them diagonally. Couple weeks later my Wife noticed a bunch of people started cutting diagonally. But they didn't have a striper.


----------



## Banzai51 (May 29, 2018)

When I started doing my stripes, I started doing them diagonally. Couple weeks later my Wife noticed a bunch of people started cutting diagonally. But they didn't have a striper.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

This makes me miss living somewhere my lawn goes up to the street. Having my house buried behind a wooded area, none of the neighbors have any idea how good my lawn looks anymore lol.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Haha haha! :lol:
My neighbor has stopped saying hello. Seems they're taking it personal ?


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

corneliani said:


> Haha haha! :lol:
> My neighbor has stopped saying hello. Seems they're taking it personal ?


The problem is his wife will probably complain to him... our lawn was not cared for at all last few years, I let it grow and didn't look after it much. I lost interest in it. When people see that no one cares they don't care either because it all looks like trash anyway. Then after the renovation with KBG I've been taking care of it like a golf course. Now the neighbors lawn looks bad. It's full of weeds. Now I've seen the next door neighbor pulling weeds by hand and even trimming thing up along the curb. (mostly out of boredom from the lockdown)


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Carlson said:


> This makes me miss living somewhere my lawn goes up to the street. Having my house buried behind a wooded area, none of the neighbors have any idea how good my lawn looks anymore lol.


I think I'd rather have the privacy than see everyone and have everyone see me as soon as I step outside.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

john5246 said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > Haha haha! :lol:
> ...


You're raising the bar brother!! 👍


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

Isn't it amazing how the neighbors suddenly care about their lawn once they see how good yours looks?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

ThickAndGreen said:


> Isn't it amazing how the neighbors suddenly care about their lawn once they see how good yours looks?


This seems to be the norm. When I lived in FL - same thing. Now I'm in Michigan, and it seems like the more I'm out in the yard, the more other people are too..

Now I have in-laws asking how my lawn looks so nice this time of year, etc. etc. (we MIGHT get our first week of 70's temperatures so grass hasn't even hit a growth swing yet).


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> ThickAndGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it amazing how the neighbors suddenly care about their lawn once they see how good yours looks?
> ...


For sure. My elite Bluegrass hasn't even hit its stride yet. 70s next week.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Last year was my first full year in the house. I made big strides in the way the lawn looks.

Now my neighbour who literally did zero to his lawn other than cut in once a month has killed all the weeds in his backyard and is laying weed barrier around the edge I'm assuming to make a mulch bed for flowers.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

DiabeticKripple said:


> Last year was my first full year in the house. I made big strides in the way the lawn looks.
> 
> Now my neighbour who literally did zero to his lawn other than cut in once a month has killed all the weeds in his backyard and is laying weed barrier around the edge I'm assuming to make a mulch bed for flowers.


I believe the term is "social norming". But I am not in any competition with anyone. I compete with myself. Sure, I WANT the nicest looking yard, but I'm also willing to put in the work to achieve what I want. Most people aren't willing to put in the work to achieve anything anymore. Content with being average. (Not a fan lol)


----------



## skippynj17 (Apr 26, 2018)

Next time you cut, aim those stripes right at his front door to show dominance


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

skippynj17 said:


> Next time you cut, aim those stripes right at his front door to show dominance


I'm jealous of those people who have grass at their property line so you can really highlight how much you're kicking butt with that colour contrast. On my street driveways run the property line.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I get asked, "how did you get that color? I bet it was lime. It was lime, right?"

Yep. It was lime. You got me.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I get asked, "how did you get that color? I bet it was lime. It was lime, right?"
> 
> Yep. It was lime. You got me.


Next time mention lemons.. :lol:


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

ThickAndGreen said:


> Isn't it amazing how the neighbors suddenly care about their lawn once they see how good yours looks?


 :lol: yes and my theory is their wives make off comments about the good lawn or simply "we have a lot of weeds" and then the husband feels as though he's not doing his part.

Since the lockdown began over the virus a lot of people are going for walks...like a LOT of people. Everytime I happen to be outside and someone is walking with their wife or walking their dog they compliment the lawn. It's probably stunning to them that it doesn't have a single weed and the the two neighbors lawns are full of dandelions. Nearly everyone compliments it when they walk by and the ones that don't are just shy (but they're thinking it :lol: )


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

skippynj17 said:


> Next time you cut, aim those stripes right at his front door to show dominance


🤔he's across the street and 2 houses down...what I'll do is a triple cut N to S, NW to SE (diag) and NE to SW (diag again)

Though he doesn't have KBG he also doesn't have any weeds. I forgot if I saw trugreen over there or if he's using basic scotts products. Either way his lawn is not bad. Which is why I always say on this forum you can have a great lawn with just a scotts 4 step program.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> I get asked, "how did you get that color? I bet it was lime. It was lime, right?"
> 
> Yep. It was lime. You got me.


"no buddy, whole bag of sulfur, but you didn't hear it from me  "

:twisted:


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

My neighbors just give me a hard time because I mow like 2-3 times a week. I also mow 2.5" usually and occasionally drop it down to 2", everyone else is in the 3.5"-4" range. I've noticed they've started dropping the HOC.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

"Imitation is the highest form of flattery"


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

beardizzle1 said:


> My neighbors just give me a hard time because I mow like 2-3 times a week. I also mow 2.5" usually and occasionally drop it down to 2", everyone else is in the 3.5"-4" range. I've noticed they've started dropping the HOC.


I still get "you cut it too short" discussion lately - from people who ask me about the lawn.. if I hadn't a clue about proper lawn care management, my yard would be in better shape them yours.. :roll:


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

This is a funny but true topic. It's like clock work with my neighbors. I cut, they cut, I water, they water, I fert, they fert, so on and so on. I will say this though, we have the nicest street of lawns in the city. You know your doing a good job when kids start to compliment your yard.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> This is a funny but true topic. It's like clock work with my neighbors. I cut, they cut, I water, they water, I fert, they fert, so on and so on. I will say this though, we have the nicest street of lawns in the city. You know your doing a good job when kids start to compliment your yard.


Can I tell you a secret? I wake up at 5 and try to do what I can before everyone is awake. At least the spray applications. I don't want them to know how much extra stuff I put down. I want it to look like it's very minimal effort :lol:

The mowing you can't help but do at waking hours. (electric mowers still make too much noise).

I remember one time it was 5:15am maybe, I have the spreader loaded with milorganite and open the garage, my neighbor across the street is there with her dog. :shock:  caught

There was no way to play that off so I just had to spread it. Back yard is also best to do early when everyone is asleep.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

john5246 said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > This is a funny but true topic. It's like clock work with my neighbors. I cut, they cut, I water, they water, I fert, they fert, so on and so on. I will say this though, we have the nicest street of lawns in the city. You know your doing a good job when kids start to compliment your yard.
> ...


Lol !!! I love the effort and thanks for the tip.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> ThickAndGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it amazing how the neighbors suddenly care about their lawn once they see how good yours looks?
> ...


This is an anecdotal story, so it's not related to our current National Emergency. However, I felt compelled to share it.

My neighbors next door grew up without a yard, so they didn't really have any idea about lawn/yard maintenance. We noticed something very amusing. When the elderly mother of the husband would come from out of town to visit for extended periods, there was a strange coincidence (which made a lot of sense). As soon as I came in from a day of yardwork (mowing, pruning, weeding, fall cleanup, watering, etc.), the husband would come out and perform the same task. 
Matriarch Mama must've tossed him out of the house to go do some yardwork (I presume to do the same the guy next door was doing, because his yard looks good). I always thought that it was hilarious and also took it as a compliment. I could tell he hated every minute of it. 2-3 years of this and I knew that he couldn't take it anymore, and he hired a landscaper. I knew that yardwork was definitely not his cup of tea.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > ThickAndGreen said:
> ...


Nice story Chris and thanks for sharing. 

Landscaping is definitely not everyone's cup of tea - and I've had a few new neighbors ask me/mock me - "why are you doing so much yard work?" or "grass isn't growing very fast around here, why are you watering" etc.

Well, I'm doing prep work, and "leg" work to get what yard I was given when I bought the house, the best chance to succeed. Do I enjoy doing yard work - you bet. Is it easier, and more fun, with nice/quality tools/machines; you bet. lol


----------



## JonesME (May 11, 2020)

Try having a golf grounds super as your only neighbor. As soon as I get mine looking halfway decent, he comes in with the arsenal. Ventrac fairway mower and all.

He at least helps me out when he sees me struggling haha


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

@iFisch3224 
Absolutely! Hopefully, more folks like us will gain more of an appreciation for the hobby and the enjoyment of the results, with more people staying home nowadays.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

JonesME said:


> Try having a golf grounds super as your only neighbor. As soon as I get mine looking halfway decent, he comes in with the arsenal. Ventrac fairway mower and all.
> 
> He at least helps me out when he sees me struggling haha


At least he's setting the bar high, unlike the weed patches around me that supply lots of weeds seeds to my property! :evil:

Is there anything you can help him with, to get more of his expertise or supplies? I have a guy at work that I've lent tools to and given suggestions, seed, urea (soon AS). He's returned the favor with hard to get craft beer, sources, tasting suggestions, etc. (He used to be in the business).


----------



## JonesME (May 11, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> JonesME said:
> 
> 
> > Try having a golf grounds super as your only neighbor. As soon as I get mine looking halfway decent, he comes in with the arsenal. Ventrac fairway mower and all.
> ...


I typically help him with building projects or offer him craft beer as well (he's a Bud drinker) and in return he will bring over his push sprayer full of speedzone and other top secret juju and spray my problem areas. More recently he lent me a plate compactor for my patio project. Works out well. He's always asking me what kind of crap I'm spreading on the lawn now. I tell him it's a secret


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

JonesME said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > JonesME said:
> ...


Nice!


----------



## behemyth (Jun 8, 2019)

I live in a sub division, and both of my neighbors have started matching their yard height to mine. Before they would both mow lower, and we all have the same grass in the front yard. It's pretty funny. They all also mow the day after I do.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

beardizzle1 said:


> My neighbors just give me a hard time because I mow like 2-3 times a week. I also mow 2.5" usually and occasionally drop it down to 2", everyone else is in the 3.5"-4" range. I've noticed they've started dropping the HOC.


Hey, I'm offended! I mow at 4 inches!


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

We need to get this greenskeeper guy to order us some PoaCure so we can divvy it up on the forum!


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Carlson said:


> We need to get this greenskeeper guy to order us some PoaCure so we can divvy it up on the forum!


 :thumbup:


----------



## JonesME (May 11, 2020)

Carlson said:


> We need to get this greenskeeper guy to order us some PoaCure so we can divvy it up on the forum!


I'll see what I can do


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

JonesME said:


> Carlson said:
> 
> 
> > We need to get this greenskeeper guy to order us some PoaCure so we can divvy it up on the forum!
> ...


Poa triv is the bane of my lawn! A case would sell out fast.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

A decent fraction of people here now alternate N-S, E-W, and diagonal. Never saw anyone going diagonal until I did. But there are a few stubborn ones with nice lawns that go in the same direction, usually with the same mower, 99% of the time.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

MassHole said:


> JonesME said:
> 
> 
> > Carlson said:
> ...


I want in on that. :nod:


----------



## JonesME (May 11, 2020)

ScottW said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> > JonesME said:
> ...


Sorry gentlemen, he doesn't know anything about it. Maybe on the next magic potion.


----------

